# Home Theater Equipment Stores - NYC



## ktaillon (Apr 3, 2007)

I'll be going to HE2007 soon and does anyone know what stores to goto to look at home theater equipment in the NYC area?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Check with Adam Kupferberg of NLAV... he's in Suffern, NY... on the north side.


----------

